# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رشته شیمی به داروسازی

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان عزیز

همقطاران عزیز، اخیرا سوالی برام پیش اومد. اینکه با داشتن مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس شیمی میشه آزمون تخصصی داروسازی داد یا به طور کلی به رشته داروسازی وارد شد؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Calvin Harris


سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان عزیز

همقطاران عزیز، اخیرا سوالی برام پیش اومد. اینکه با داشتن مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس شیمی میشه آزمون تخصصی داروسازی داد یا به طور کلی به رشته داروسازی وارد شد؟


من شنیدم که میشه....ولی خودم از صحتش اطلاع ندارم....احتمالا به نوع دانشگاه،معدل،رشته ی شیمی و ....بستگی داره.... @mohammacl*

----------


## Calvin Harris

> *
> من شنیدم که میشه....ولی خودم از صحتش اطلاع ندارم....احتمالا به نوع دانشگاه،معدل،رشته ی شیمی و ....بستگی داره.... @mohammacl*


اخیرا یکی از آشنایان ما رفتش کانادا شیمی بخونه ولی خانوادش میگفتن برمیگرده...... توی ایران دوسال کنکور داد برای داروسازی قبول نشد

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Calvin Harris


اخیرا یکی از آشنایان ما رفتش کانادا شیمی بخونه ولی خانوادش میگفتن برمیگرده...... توی ایران دوسال کنکور داد برای داروسازی قبول نشد


واسه تبدیل همین جا باید خونده باشه.....ولی فک کنم مدتش خیلی طولانی میشه....*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> من شنیدم که میشه....ولی خودم از صحتش اطلاع ندارم....احتمالا به نوع دانشگاه،معدل،رشته ی شیمی و ....بستگی داره.... @mohammacl*


دانیال ماجرا محمد چیه؟تو المپیاد شیمی بوده یا چیز دیگه؟چون ناظر بخش شیمی شده میگم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


دانیال ماجرا محمد چیه؟تو المپیاد شیمی بوده یا چیز دیگه؟چون ناظر بخش شیمی شده میگم


نمیدونم!! =)) از خودش بپرس...ولی اگه سطح سواد درسیت و قدرت پاسخگوییت تو درسا بالا باشه میتونیی ناظر شی....
ر.ا:فک کنم بعدا تعدادی از واحد هایی که خونده باشن لحاظ میشه....حالا محمد میاد میگه بهتون.. @Calvin Harris*

----------


## sami7

> *
> نمیدونم!! =)) از خودش بپرس...ولی اگه سطح سواد درسیت و قدرت پاسخگوییت تو درسا بالا باشه میتونیی ناظر شی....
> ر.ا:فک کنم بعدا تعدادی از واحد هایی که خونده باشن لحاظ میشه....حالا محمد میاد میگه بهتون.. @Calvin Harris*


*این ر.ا مخفف چیه جسارتا ! ما تو هیچ فرومی جز اینجا ندیدیم*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> واسه تبدیل همین جا باید خونده باشه.....ولی فک کنم مدتش خیلی طولانی میشه....*


اینطوری فک کنم یه 12 13 سالی طول بکشه!!

----------


## DR.MAM

> *این ر.ا مخفف چیه جسارتا ! ما تو هیچ فرومی جز اینجا ندیدیم*


رفع اسپم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


اینطوری فک کنم یه 12 13 سالی طول بکشه!!


یه 10سالی میشه...بدون تخصص فک کنم....میگم فقط شنیدم...*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> یه 10سالی میشه...بدون تخصص فک کنم....میگم فقط شنیدم...*


خب همون

----------


## DR.MAM

دانیال من نمیدونم چرا امضامو نشون نمیده.تو میدونی چرا؟

----------


## sami7

> رفع اسپم


*مرسی  چون اینجا سراسر اسپم هس واقعا ر.ا زیاد میبینم نسبت به فروم های دیگه*

----------


## sami7

*رفتن به دارو سازی از طریق رشته شیمی با داروسازی مستقیم ( دکتری )‌فرق داره !

داروسازی که از طریق شیمی وارد بشی داروسازی صنعتی هس و دیگه با وزارت بهداشت سر و کار نداری و اجازه داروخونه زدن هم نداری
*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *مرسی  چون اینجا سراسر اسپم هس واقعا ر.ا زیاد میبینم نسبت به فروم های دیگه*


خواهش میکنم سامان جان

----------


## DR.MAM

سامان اسپم رو میشه دقیقا برام توضیح بدی؟آخه فقط منم شنیدم اما معنیشو دقیق نمیدونم

----------


## sami7

> سامان اسپم رو میشه دقیقا برام توضیح بدی؟آخه فقط منم شنیدم اما معنیشو دقیق نمیدونم


*
اسپم میشه پست های بیخود و الکی که ربطی با موضوع اصلی و تاپیک ندارن*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> اسپم میشه پست های بیخود و الکی که ربطی با موضوع اصلی و تاپیک ندارن*


ممنون

----------


## amir.h

آقا این پ ن چی هس؟

----------


## amiredge

نه.امکان تغییر رشته نیست.فقط در مقطع ارشد به بالا،شیمی گرایش داروسازی رو میخونید و کاملا متفاوته از رشته ی داروسازی که مستقله.شما اجازه کار در داروخونه یا زدن داروخونه رو ندارید و فقط در شرکت های داروسازی مشغول به کار میشید.

----------


## DR.MAM

> آقا این پ ن چی هس؟


پی نوشت

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان عزیز
> 
> همقطاران عزیز، اخیرا سوالی برام پیش اومد. اینکه با داشتن مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس شیمی میشه آزمون تخصصی داروسازی داد یا به طور کلی به رشته داروسازی وارد شد؟


اینطور نیست که با فوق لیسانس کاملا وارد داروسازی بشید ! فقط میتونید گرایش شیمی دارویی بخونید ، همین و بس .
اطلاعات بیشتر  : از شيمي به داروسازي-همگام سنجش




> دانیال ماجرا محمد چیه؟تو المپیاد شیمی بوده یا چیز دیگه؟چون ناظر بخش شیمی شده میگم


من توی شیمی کمی اطلاعات خارج از کتاب و پایه ای داشتم همین داداش ، برای پاسخگو شدن در یک بخش باید سوالات ملت رو پاسخگو باشید ، همین  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینطور نیست که با فوق لیسانس کاملا وارد داروسازی بشید ! فقط میتونید گرایش شیمی دارویی بخونید ، همین و بس .
> اطلاعات بیشتر  : از شيمي به داروسازي-همگام سنجش
> 
> 
> من توی شیمی کمی اطلاعات خارج از کتاب و پایه ای داشتم همین داداش ، برای پاسخگو شدن در یک بخش باید سوالات ملت رو پاسخگو باشید ، همین


دمت گرم ممد جونم

----------


## Calvin Harris

> اینطور نیست که با فوق لیسانس کاملا وارد داروسازی بشید ! فقط میتونید گرایش شیمی دارویی بخونید ، همین و بس .
> اطلاعات بیشتر  : از شيمي به داروسازي-همگام سنجش
> 
> 
> من توی شیمی کمی اطلاعات خارج از کتاب و پایه ای داشتم همین داداش ، برای پاسخگو شدن در یک بخش باید سوالات ملت رو پاسخگو باشید ، همین


خیلی ممنون. همینطور بابت لینک

----------


## After4Ever

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان عزیز
> 
> همقطاران عزیز، اخیرا سوالی برام پیش اومد. اینکه با داشتن مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس شیمی میشه آزمون تخصصی داروسازی داد یا به طور کلی به رشته داروسازی وارد شد؟




رشته های مشابه داروسازی
ممکنه شما دانشکده داروسازی هم تدریس کنید ولی حتی حق فروش یک آسپیرین هم ندارید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> رشته های مشابه داروسازی
> ممکنه شما دانشکده داروسازی هم تدریس کنید ولی حتی حق فروش یک آسپیرین هم ندارید


اون قسمت آخر که حق فروش دارو ندارن حداقل تو شهر ما که چرته ... دوس دختر سابق یکی از همکلاسی هام نشسته دارو میفروشه ....

----------


## par.rah

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان عزیز
> 
> همقطاران عزیز، اخیرا سوالی برام پیش اومد. اینکه با داشتن مدرک لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس شیمی میشه آزمون تخصصی داروسازی داد یا به طور کلی به رشته داروسازی وارد شد؟



سلام، فوق لیسانس شیمی تجزیه یا شیمی آلی میتونن توی دکتر تخصصی داروسازی رشته شیمی دارویی شرکت کنن
ببین،  بچه هایی که دکتری عمومی داروسازی میگیرن میتونن تو آزمون دکتری تخصصی  (phd( شرکت کنن و از اون ور فوق لیسانسای شیمی هم میتونن شرکت کنن و هر کسی  که نمره بالاتری بگیره! معمولا خیلی کم از بچه های شیمی میتونن قبول شن تو  آزمون
+توی دانشگاه شاهد این هستیم که بچه های شیمی نمیتونن خیلی موفق باشن توی پی اچ دی شیمی دارویی چون پیش نیاز های زیستی خوبی ندارن

+ شما رشته مدیریت هم باشی میتونی توی دکتری تخصصی اقتصاد و مدیریت دارو شرکت کنی، یه سرچ بزنی میتونی لیستش رو توی سایت ها ببینی

----------


## صادق خان

> سامان اسپم رو میشه دقیقا برام توضیح بدی؟آخه فقط منم شنیدم اما معنیشو دقیق نمیدونم


معنی لغویش میشه هرز یا بیهوده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## par.rah

> رشته های مشابه داروسازی
> ممکنه شما دانشکده داروسازی هم تدریس کنید ولی حتی حق فروش یک آسپیرین هم ندارید


تمام اساتید دانشکده داروسازی داروساز هستن یعنی حتی بی ربط ترین درس داروسازی که مثلا کمک های اولیه باشه رو هم متخصص داروسازی بالینی میاد درس میده

----------


## After4Ever

> تمام اساتید دانشکده داروسازی داروساز هستن یعنی حتی بی ربط ترین درس داروسازی که مثلا کمک های اولیه باشه رو هم متخصص داروسازی بالینی میاد درس میده


اتفاقا درس بیوشیمی دانشگاه آزاد رو دیدم که از دانشکده پزشکی اومده...
دانشگاه تهران وضع فرق داره

----------


## rezagmi

> تمام اساتید دانشکده داروسازی داروساز هستن یعنی حتی بی ربط ترین درس داروسازی که مثلا کمک های اولیه باشه رو هم متخصص داروسازی بالینی میاد درس میده


اندیشه اسلامی رو کی میگه؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
مگه نه اینکه هر درسی رو باید متخصص اون تدریس بکنه؟ :Yahoo (117): 
بیوشیمی علوم پایه رو اصولا phdهای بیوشیمی تدریس میکنن دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
آناتومی شما رو داروساز جماعت تدریس میکنه؟ :Yahoo (114): اصولا phd آناتومی باید تدریس کنه دیگه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> تمام اساتید دانشکده داروسازی داروساز هستن یعنی حتی بی ربط ترین درس داروسازی که مثلا کمک های اولیه باشه رو هم متخصص داروسازی بالینی میاد درس میده


پرهام جان بعد از 5.5 سال دقیقا چه مدرکی تو داروسازی میدن ؟ تخصص هاش حدودا چن سال طول میکشه ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> پرهام جان بعد از 5.5 سال دقیقا چه مدرکی تو داروسازی میدن ؟ تخصص هاش حدودا چن سال طول میکشه ؟


ممد میشه بگی ایشالا هدفت چیه و کجا؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممد میشه بگی ایشالا هدفت چیه و کجا؟


داروسازی شیراز انشاءالله . یا مشهد یا تهران...

----------


## Calvin Harris

> داروسازی شیراز انشاءالله . یا مشهد یا تهران...


محمد جان دانشگاه های بین الملل داروسازی تهران دو تا داریم؟ چه رتبه ای میخوان واینکه آیا ۲ سال باید تو کیش باشیم؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> داروسازی شیراز انشاءالله . یا مشهد یا تهران...


ایشالا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> محمد جان دانشگاه های بین الملل داروسازی تهران دو تا داریم؟ چه رتبه ای میخوان واینکه آیا ۲ سال باید تو کیش باشیم؟


مازاد و پردیس به تهران داریم یه شهید بهشتی و یه ایران . دانشگاه ایران فقط نوشته محل تحصیل کرج که البته داروسازی هم نداره فقط پزشکیه . بقیش رو خبر ندارم.

----------


## par.rah

> پرهام جان بعد از 5.5 سال دقیقا چه مدرکی تو داروسازی میدن ؟ تخصص هاش حدودا چن سال طول میکشه ؟


دکتری عمومی میدن و بعدش هم باید دو سال بری طرح و بعد از اون هم phd (شیمی دارویی-اقتصاد مدیریت دارو-داروسازی گیاهی-فارماسیوتیکس-بیوتکنولوژی دارویی و ....) یا تخصص(داروسازی بالینی) حدود 4 سال

----------


## par.rah

> محمد جان دانشگاه های بین الملل داروسازی تهران دو تا داریم؟ چه رتبه ای میخوان واینکه آیا ۲ سال باید تو کیش باشیم؟


در حال حاضر دانشگاه تهران یکی داره که کلاساش هم جداست

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دکتری عمومی میدن و بعدش هم باید دو سال بری طرح و بعد از اون هم phd (شیمی دارویی-اقتصاد مدیریت دارو-داروسازی گیاهی-فارماسیوتیکس-بیوتکنولوژی دارویی و ....) یا تخصص(داروسازی بالینی) حدود 4 سال


طرح چیه ؟ جای همون سربازیه ینی ؟ من معافم خب  :Yahoo (117):  اجباریه ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> طرح چیه ؟ جای همون سربازیه ینی ؟ من معافم خب  اجباریه ؟


ممد تو هم مثه من معافیت پزشکی گرفتی؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممد تو هم مثه من معافیت پزشکی گرفتی؟


نه باو کفالت میخوام بگیرم . پزشکی چرا : دی ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> ممد تو هم مثه من معافیت پزشکی گرفتی؟


آره اونایی که سربازی ندارن باید برن طرح.
من اینو از یه دانشجویه پزشکی پرسیدم

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه باو کفالت میخوام بگیرم . پزشکی چرا : دی ؟


خدا پدرتونو رحمت کنه عزیزم

----------


## DR.MAM

ممد حواست باشه.اکه حتی یه روزم غیبت بخوری،معافی بی معافی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خدا پدرتونو رحمت کنه عزیزم


پدر چرا  :Yahoo (21):  هر گردی که گردو نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

آهان شاید مسائل دبگه یی باشه.عذر میخوام عزیزم

----------


## par.rah

> طرح چیه ؟ جای همون سربازیه ینی ؟ من معافم خب  اجباریه ؟


عین پزشکیه دیگه!
اگه از سربازی معاف باشی هم باید طرح رو بری اما بهت پول میدن(نمیدونم دقیقا چقدره اما فک کنم ساعتی 20 تومن)

----------


## par.rah

> اندیشه اسلامی رو کی میگه؟
> مگه نه اینکه هر درسی رو باید متخصص اون تدریس بکنه؟
> بیوشیمی علوم پایه رو اصولا phdهای بیوشیمی تدریس میکنن دیگه
> آناتومی شما رو داروساز جماعت تدریس میکنه؟اصولا phd آناتومی باید تدریس کنه دیگه


من در مورد دروس تخصصی داروسازی گفتم :Yahoo (1): 
آناتومی و اندیشه دروس تخصصی نیستن

----------


## DR.MAM

> عین پزشکیه دیگه!
> اگه از سربازی معاف باشی هم باید طرح رو بری اما بهت پول میدن(نمیدونم دقیقا چقدره اما فک کنم ساعتی 20 تومن)


بستگی به منطقه محل خدمت داره. داره.از 2 تا 12 ملیون ماهانه

این برای پزشکی بود که گفتم.حقوق طرحشه

----------


## shaahin

بچه های شیمی میتونن در کارشناسی ارشد یکی از گرایش های نزدیک به دارو رو بخونند (آلی و شیمی دارویی و تجزیه و...) و برای دکترا (phd) رشته شیمی دارویی اصلیه که یکی از گرایش های تخصصی داروسازی هم هست رو اگه بتونند قبول بشند  :Yahoo (113):  در یکی از دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی و دانشکده داروسازی کنار بچه های داروساز بخونند،(آزمون های شیمی دارویی رو چه برای ارشد و چه برای دکترا وزارت بهداشت برگزار میکنه و از حوزه وزارت علوم خارج میشه)، البته حق تاسیس داروخانه رو ندارند و محیط کاریشون بیشتر تدریس و تحقیقات و کارکردن در آزمایشگاه ها و شرکت های داروسازی هست. :Yahoo (106):

----------

